# Huskee.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I can get it for $100 the rearend needs repairing. What do you guys think?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

wjjones.
"Yep I am starting to run out of inside work too. "

Should keep the cabin fever blues away if you purchase. 
If that's all it needs rear transmission how could you go wrong....extra pieces and parts on hand.

I've been keeping my open for little fixer up...Bolnes 1050 or Case 195 and the prices some are asking for what they are offering down right


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I just got back, and put it in the building it has a 18.5 hp Briggs L- head it fires right up. They just put a brand new battery on it so I will fire up the propane heater, and tinker with it until I figure out whats wrong with the rearend.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a part# for the tranny drive belt for this mower? 2006 Huskee SLT4200.


----------

